# Apache will einfach nicht



## derKilian (30. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab versucht Apache 1.3.33 auf einem WinME-PC zu installieren. Hat auch alles nett geklappt und so. 
Wenn ich aber dann versuche, ihn mit 127.0.0.1 zu erreichen, kann keine Verbindung hergestellt werden. Und wenn ich den Apache in der Konsole starte kommt die Fehlermeldung: "exec() may not be safe". 

In der error.log steht dazu folgendes:
[Sat Oct 30 14:01:51 2004] [warn] (2)No such file or directory: exec() may not be safe  
[Sat Oct 30 14:01:51 2004] [warn] (2)No such file or directory: exec() may not be safe
[Sat Oct 30 14:01:51 2004] [warn] exec() may not be safe  
[Sat Oct 30 14:01:51 2004] [warn] exec() may not be safe  Apache server shutdown initiated...

Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## derKilian (30. Oktober 2004)

Schade. Weiß wohl keiner. Naja, kann man sich ja auch nur schwer vorstellen...


----------



## Neurodeamon (31. Oktober 2004)

Was machst Du falsch? Ganz einfach: Du hast keine Geduld!
Immer locker .... lass den Usern Zeit Deine Frage zu lesen ....

Nun, ich denke hier an einen Konfigurationsfehler in der httpd.conf und/oder php.ini.
Eventuell liegt es auch am Betriebssystem, es gibt diverse Bugs mit Systemen wie Windows 95/98/ME.

Öffne mal die Eingabeaufforderung (Dos-Box) und gehe in das Verzeichnis mit der apache.exe. Gib ein: »apache -t«. Apache sollte nun die httpd.conf auf Syntaxfehler überprüfen und diese ausgeben. Wenn ein Fehler ausgegeben wird, poste ihn bitte falls er Dir nicht weiterhilft.


----------



## derKilian (2. November 2004)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gib ein: »apache -t«.


httpd.conf: Syntax OK


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. November 2004)

Schade, habe gehofft es würde sich ein Fehler finden, das hätte die Sache vereinfacht   

Versuch mal XAMPP von den apachefriends.org zum Laufen zu bekommen. Wenn das geht - wunderbar, hast Du gleich einen laufenden Apache. Wenn auch das nicht will, liegt es vermutlich am Betriebssystem.

Vielleicht ist folgendes für Dich interessant: XAMPP-ON-CD
Eine kleine Bootdisk mit Linux und vorkonfiguriertem Webserver 

Zum lernen reicht es allemal.


----------

